# Duda: Sobre Toroide FT-50-43



## lsedr (Oct 14, 2012)

saludos compadres

tengo una duda:
Necesito unos toroides FT-50-43 para construir un amplificador lineal HF y mi duda está en dónde encontrarlos en otros equipos. Por ejemplo, las bombillas o ampollas de bajo consumo traen unos toroides muy parecidos a los que busco pero no estoy seguro si son los mismos, ya que por primera vez voy a usar estos toroides de banda ancha...

Rescate algunos de las bombillas... parecido al de la foto que es un FT-50-43:





slaudos c
73's


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

pegate una vuelta por este tema,por hay deje una tabla para identificar a cuanto trabajan cada ferrita según el color,si te da la frecuencia sirve 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/saber-referencia-nucleo-ferrita-83302/


----------



## lsedr (Oct 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pegate una vuelta por este tema,por hay deje una tabla para identificar a cuanto trabajan cada ferrita según el color,si te da la frecuencia sirve
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/saber-referencia-nucleo-ferrita-83302/



gracias compa por responder, pero ese documento ya lo tengo y no habla de los de tipo FT, slo habla de los T.

lo que necesito saber es si los toroides que vienen en las bombillas blancas de bajo consumo son de alta frecuencia y banda ancha como los FT-50-43 que busco, porque se parecen muchisimo en el color negro que tienen.

saludos c y gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

según tengo entendido solo son de Hasta 100KHz ,pero no estoy 100% seguro
y las ferritas que traen las antenas,las fichas esas,no serviran?




esas seguro andan en mas de 30mhz,fijate que adentro tienen un balun de ferrite
también en estas fichas podes encontrar




sera cuestión de probar


----------



## lsedr (Oct 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> según tengo entendido solo son de Hasta 100KHz ,pero no estoy 100% seguro



sí, por eso es mi duda porque creo lo mismo.... ''pero no estoy seguro'' jajajaj

quizás son de los mismos que son amarillos completos que traen las power supply de pc que tambien trabajan solo hasta 100 khz....

ahora estoy pensando en el desarme de un transformador adaptador de impedancias de antena vhf-uhf... pero el problema es que si los encuentro ahí serían  de muy alta frec y lo que me intereza es que sean solo de hasta 30 mhz por que es para *ESTE *amplificador lineal.

tengo algunos toroides de los que tienen los cables de los play station bien parecidos a los que se usan en estos amplificadores.... como este:




pero sin esa división, completamente redondos.... 

y se parecen a estos:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

> ahora estoy pensando en el desarme de un transformador adaptador de impedancias de antena vhf-uhf... pero el problema es que si los encuentro ahí serían de muy alta frec y lo que me intereza es que sean solo de hasta 30 mhz por que es para ESTE amplificador lineal.


quiere decir que el balun/ferrite trabaja hasta esas frecuencias,si lo trabajas a menor frecuencia,yo no veo que de problemas,va a andar bien sobrado,


----------



## lsedr (Oct 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> quiere decir que el balun/ferrite trabaja hasta esas frecuencias,si lo trabajas a menor frecuencia,yo no veo que de problemas,va a andar bien sobrado,



ok bueno tendré que hacer la prueba en desarmar el adaptador de antena y ver que trae...

o si no tendre que comprar los toroides por falta de inf.. es difícil saber el dato...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

traen unos ferrites chiquitos ,algunos son redonditos y otros son como un fideo doble


----------



## lsedr (Oct 14, 2012)

yo en casa solo tengo este:





tendré que romperlo al pobresito...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

esos de uhf andan asta los 900 mhz,para mi que puede andar bien para tu ampli


----------



## lsedr (Oct 14, 2012)

bueno esto es lo que trae jajajajaja... ya los desguasé





la imagen no se ve claro prque es de baja resolución con un celular y poca luz....

el núcleo es de tipo binocular, tendré que seguir buscando a ver que hago...

Yo tengo toroides T50-6 pero no sé si serán un correcto reemplazo del FT-50-43


----------



## crimson (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola lsedr, el T50-6 va de 2 a 50 MHz, no habría problemas en usarlo en un ampli de HF. Los de lámpara bajo consumo no sirven, ya a 3MHz el Q baja a niveles inutilizables.
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Oct 15, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola lsedr, el T50-6 va de 2 a 50 MHz, no habría problemas en usarlo en un ampli de HF. Los de lámpara bajo consumo no sirven, ya a 3MHz el Q baja a niveles inutilizables.
> Saludos C



ok mi hermano crimson, un abrazo.

73's


----------

